# Embarassed by dingy brass at the range???



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Get one quart sized zippy bag. Smear a dab of Brasso in that bag. Throw in a bunch of dirty empties and shake shake. Wipe them down a little bit and toss into the tumbler for 30 min. They come out pretty.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Brasso is not good for shinning brass. It has ammonia which will lead to the premature hardening and failure of the case.


----------



## deckh (Jul 23, 2010)

X2.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Proof?


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Basic chemistry and metallurgy classes. Ammonia changes brass at molecular level. Google it and see all the info, here is just one of many http://au.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080403212321AAvwKCY

You may get away for a while, but it is not if but when you will have a problem.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

A better option is Oxy-Clean if you are going to do that before tumbling. The main ingredient is Sodium PerChlorate and it is safe on brass.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Texas T said:


> Basic chemistry and metallurgy classes. Ammonia changes brass at molecular level. Google it and see all the info, here is just one of many http://au.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080403212321AAvwKCY
> 
> You may get away for a while, but it is not if but when you will have a problem.


That is not proof. It is just another chat board. Proof would be some sort of controlled test.

Also, you are assuming that the Brasso penetrates the brass.

So far, all I know is that all pieces of brass will eventually fail and Brasso makes brass pretty and that there are alot of opinions.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Bigger picture, the only real benefit of pretty brass is ease of retrieval after it is ejected. 

Personally, I have given up on corn and any additives. I am just tumbling in lizard litter/walnut these days. Cheap, easy to find, and does what it is supposed to do.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Bobby Miller said:


> That is not proof. It is just another chat board. Proof would be some sort of controlled test.
> 
> Also, you are assuming that the Brasso penetrates the brass.
> 
> So far, all I know is that all pieces of brass will eventually fail and Brasso makes brass pretty and that there are alot of opinions.


Guess you never took chemistry in school. Look up your sources and see if ammonia does or does not effect brass at the molecular level.

Then if you are still not understanding simple chemistry then conduct your own "controlled" test and see how fast you have problems.

For my self I believe what I learned from the chemistry and metallurgy classes I took, along with the "reputed" results of others.

Hope you mileage varies from proven science. :headknock

Have a nice day


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

See the section about "Season Cracking"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brass

Brasso:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brasso
under the ingredients section:
The label of Australian Brasso lists "Liquid Hydrocarbons 630g/L; Ammonia 5g/L", whereas the Material Safety Data Sheet for Brasso in North America lists: isopropyl alcohol 3-5%, ammonia 5-10%, silica powder 15-20% and oxalic acid 0-3% as the ingredients.[2]


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

*OMG Brasso caused a fundamental transformation!*

1st pic pre/post Brasso. 2nd pic Case fired once after Brasso.


----------



## deckh (Jul 23, 2010)

TexasT, Obviously experience and education don't matter. It is no use here. Let the brass split when he fires it.


----------



## Joe-n-TX (Mar 9, 2010)

Try a little NuFinish in your media. Safe and shinny.


----------



## JPEG (Aug 26, 2007)

x2 on the Nu Finish! I am polishing some pistol brass right now. I put some walnut media in a small bucket and pour in some Nu Finish and stir it good until its blended in with no lumps. Then add it back into the tumbler. I go about 2 hours and the brass looks like jewelry! I have read about not using anything with ammonia. You can also throw in a used dryer sheet to collect the dust. Works great!


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

I use corn cob and dillon media polish....
No problems.
Jim


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Personally I'm embarassed by bad shooting at the range. I could care less what my brass looks like.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Too Tall said:


> Personally I'm embarassed by bad shooting at the range. I could care less what my brass looks like.


Lol, same here. And always ending up beside the guy with the magnum and muzzle brake combo don't help either.


----------



## RugerFan (May 25, 2011)

*Benefits of this post*

A) I am again reminded of how some folks don't let information and data get in the way of their opinions.
B) We spend way too much time worrying about things that don't truly matter.
C) I need to go get today's brass out of the tumbler.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

D) Sometimes, when you find a dead horse, it is fun to roll it over and beat it, again.


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

Lizard litter with one capful of mineral spirits and tumble.


----------

